# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Damian Marley video in PA

## Sam I Am

I read that this was shot in PA... I think at the Trident Hotel.  Enjoy....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XN8h3JHmHw

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for posting this, Sam I Am.  I'm a Damian M fan and this is a fun video.  Very nice touch shooting it at the Trident.  I was feeling a little conflicted with the message until I listened to what he said at the end.

----------

